# ever paint over vinyl wallpaper



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

got to bid on a job in an office where theres vinyl wallpaper the guy wants painted,any suggestions?


----------



## dercy (Jul 9, 2010)

Paint it!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Before you go start painting commercial vinyl, check the local codes. Being a commercial space, there may be different fire codes pertaining to what you can put on top of the wallcovering.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

daArch said:


> Before you go start painting commercial vinyl, check the local codes. Being a commercial space, there may be different fire codes pertaining to what you can put on top of the wallcovering.


If you do need a fire rated coating, you can get FR-1 from a company called "Project Fire Safety". Its an additive that can be added to any paint making it Class A fire rated. We had to do this for a school, thats what they wanted....although they were painting Cinder Block :blink: go figure........


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

caulk all the edges...corners....ceiling..base ...around frames etc etc........spackle over the seams or cut them out..up to you, maybe even leave them alone if theyre tight.........who knows, im not there to see


----------



## ddemair (Nov 3, 2008)

Use an oil-based primer before painting. It will keep the color from bleeding through, but more importantly, it keeps the water from the latex paint from soaking under the seams and lifting the paper.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

We used to do these some years back when folks didn't want to pay to strip the paper and/or it had excellent adhesion/seams. Oil prime paper, float seams, caulking used at ceilings/baseboards (can't remember if used in corners but likely). Prime mudded seams (never liked floating slick paper surfaces). 

Never had any callbacks, even when blowing orange peel or knockdown over it...


----------



## bigjeffie61520 (Oct 3, 2009)

use a low odor oil primer??


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

Can't float these seams,the wallpaper has a wrinkled texture on it,also the seams are really tight.

My paint rep tells me to put some 123 on it and then scratch test it to see if it sticks.

Evidently water is not going to penetrate this wallpaper.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

propainterJ said:


> Evidently water is not going to penetrate this wallpaper.


Got that right.

why not strip it?


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

Stripping it is not an option for the customer,it's a big office building and I guess they want to go the cheapest easiest way possible,it's got a texture to it,they got like 5 different colors they want on everything,almost all of them deep dark colors,Red,Blue,Green it's going to be a major PITA.

Over 2500 sq ft,plus chair rail and doorjambs that are dark gray now they want a tan,and I'm sure they wont appreciate me in there spraying anything,so looks like all by hand,oh,and a birch door I gotta match stain on to existing doors.

What do you think?I thinking about 4500 oughtta cover me.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Only 300 linear ft? Nearly 2 bucks a square is pretty fair for what I know you can do in a 2 coater. You should have enough grip from the texture. Use a higher quality paint. New base Cove going in? Don't bother calking assuming cove and drop ceiling are what you are working with. You will nock this out faster than you think. Easy peasy.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

propainterJ said:


> Can't float these seams,the wallpaper has a wrinkled texture on it,also the seams are really tight.
> 
> My paint rep tells me to put some 123 on it and then scratch test it to see if it sticks.
> 
> Evidently water is not going to penetrate this wallpaper.


I did a office with this stuff, sounds like the same.

I brush/rolled but this stuff would cause lapping no matter what. It was because of the texture. 

I would suggest testing a small area to find out if you have that issue, if your plan was brush/roll. 

Next one I do it will be spray only.


----------



## cappaint (May 24, 2011)

oil prime.

Cut seems then spackle.

reprime seems.

Paint

5500


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

cappaint said:


> oil prime.
> 
> Cut seems then spackle.
> 
> ...


Being Vinyl no need for oil, not water soluable. 

Vertical texture no cut definitely no spackle

No reprime seams

Paint


Charge what you want.


----------



## ShineBrightPainting (May 4, 2011)

I can vouch for using "123" to prime the vinyl, let dry for 24 hours, then painting over it. I had to do this at a high end retail boutique at night, to where customers were going to enter and shop in the morning. Odor was a big issue if we were going to use oil base, although i prefer the oil primers, particularly coverstain. As for the painted walls we used BM super spec, came out real nice


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

could probably get away without priming if its clean. 

Cap, vaya con Dios


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> I did a office with this stuff, sounds like the same.
> 
> I brush/rolled but this stuff would cause lapping no matter what. It was because of the texture.
> 
> ...


 
What do you mean lap marks,you could see the difference between roller and cut in?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

That's hatbanding.


----------



## MaizeandBluePainter (May 7, 2008)

*What about stripping?*

Would anybody refuse to paint over wallpaper?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

MaizeandBluePainter said:


> Would anybody refuse to paint over wallpaper?


 
yes


----------



## eric113 (Aug 18, 2011)

New here and not sure yet how to start my own thread.

Anyway I'm facing painting vinyl wallcovering in a hospital setting- used bonding primer as a first coat, then when I applied a coat of paint over that, bubbles popped up everywhere. Any suggestions?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

oil based primer


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

eric113 said:


> New here and not sure yet how to start my own thread.
> 
> Anyway I'm facing painting vinyl wallcovering in a hospital setting- used bonding primer as a first coat, then when I applied a coat of paint over that, bubbles popped up everywhere. Any suggestions?


Bubbles didn't pop up while priming? Was it oil primer or water based?


----------



## jenni (Aug 4, 2011)

i just did a job like that. client just did not want wallpaper removed and it was a pretty obnoxious color. i had no experience with this sort of situation before so i was freaking out a bit. i cleaned the walls first. definitely flattened out the seams that were peeling up and filled it all. i put first coat of primer really light and let it dry all the way. then i did a heavy coat of primer and then 2 coats of paint. turned out really nice.


----------



## goldenwest (Aug 11, 2011)

I have painted over vinyl wallpaper frequently here in Holland. I was advised by the paint rep (Sigma Paints) NOT to use oil-based primer over vinyl because the solvents in the product can 'melt' the vinyl and make sticky and unsuitable for painting. 

When I roll the latex sometimes many large bubbles appear, but when the paint dries the bubbles lay back down and go away.

Of course, it all depends on the wallcovering and the paint products - so a test would be wise before you price the job.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

MaizeandBluePainter said:


> Would anybody refuse to paint over wallpaper?



Absolutely. Painting over wallpaper should be a last resort or done in very specific circumstances. IMO


----------



## krosspainting (Jan 21, 2011)

eric113 said:


> New here and not sure yet how to start my own thread.
> 
> Anyway I'm facing painting vinyl wallcovering in a hospital setting- used bonding primer as a first coat, then when I applied a coat of paint over that, bubbles popped up everywhere. Any suggestions?


Anything water based over paper is going to cause bubbles. Along with an oil based primer. Use zinnser alcohol based ( red label can), it dries in literally 15 minutes and won't cause bubbles. That's really your only option, other than stripping it. 
I always decline customers who want me to paint over paper, even if you tell them it really is best to strip. They want cheap work, but they won't get it from me.


----------

